# Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?



## Viking30k (11. August 2018)

*Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Hallo ich habe mir 2 ml140 pro gekauft und nicht gesehen das man da noch so einen hub benötigt.

Nun habe ich gesehen das mein Maximus XI formula 2 rgb header hat

Darf man dort je eine Beleuchtung von den Lüftern anschließen?  

Die haben ja 2 kabel einmal für den lüfter selbst und eins für die leds dieses wollte ich an den rgb header anschließen und den lüfter an meinen controller


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Dabei kann nix kaputt gehen. Entwerder die Lüfter nehmen das RGB-Steuersignal an oder nicht. Asus hat doch die Aura-Steuerung und auch eine ganz gute Lüftersteuerung im BIOS. Könnte man alles zusammen nutzen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Du verwechselst was
Der PWM Stecker ist genormt und passt auch aufs Mainboard, könnte man machen.
Aber die RGB Anschlüsse werden über ein separates Kabel angesteuert und der Stecker selbst ist eine Eigenkreation von Corsair,der passt nur in den mitgelieferten USB Hub der per intern USB ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Wieder mal bescheuerte "Steckerpolitik" 
Danke für die Aufklärung Markus
Gruß T.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wieder mal bescheuerte "Steckerpolitik"
> Danke für die Aufklärung Markus
> Gruß T.



Kein Problem!
Die Lüfter an sich machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck und kein einziges Lager von 8 Lüfter zeigt irgendwelche Geräusche
Die Beleuchtung ist wirklich toll und hochwertig, aber im RGB Modus natürlich viel zu bunt - aber ein dezentes weiß das in eine andere Farbe übergeht, sieht das ganze schon ziemlich schick aus.

Die eigene Suppe die Corsair da wieder kocht gefällt mir auch nicht


----------



## LastManStanding (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Das Problem hatte ich auch als ich mir den Corsair Ligthning Node Pro kaufte er ist weder Kompatibel mit Asus Aura Software des Boards noch mit dem RGB Anschluss. Schlimm genung das alle ihr eigenes Süppchen Kochen
Mein Board benötigt: Asus Aura
Die RGB streifen: Corsair Link
Und die Gigabyte GPU: Aorus
Und nichts arbeitet mit dem Anderen zusammen...weder Mechanisch noch Software seitige. Zudem kann ich die Gigabyte Software nicht zeitgleich mit MSI Afterburner laufen lassen für das OSD, weil sonst die Lüfter im Idle verrückspielen. Corsair Link sprach ständig meine alte HDD an im Idle weswegen die Ständig lief und in einem SilentPC ist das schei"z"e... Wenn man mit dem Corsair Node das Firmware Update macht -worauf ständig hingewiesen wird-, ist die LED Einstellung bei jeden Neustart wieder auf Standard-Regenbogen. Corsair Support sagt:* Tut uns Leid *


----------



## Viking30k (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Hm habe es einfach versucht da mein board rgb header hat und ich laut Google den rgb Stecker vom Lüfter dort anstecken kann

Ich glaube jetzt ist der Lüfter im Eimer er leuchtete kurz auf aber nun bleiben die LED dunkel, sind die jetzt durch? Geruch gabs keinen.

Habe auch geschaut das die pole richtig gedreht waren

Werde mir noch den rgb hub besorgen den Commander pro habe ich bereits.

Mache mir nur Sorgen das der Lüfter nun Schrott ist drehen tut er und ist leise nur die LEDs leuchteten nur kurz


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm habe es einfach versucht da mein board rgb header hat und ich laut Google den rgb Stecker vom Lüfter dort anstecken kann
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt ist der Lüfter im Eimer er leuchtete kurz auf aber nun bleiben die LED dunkel, sind die jetzt durch? Geruch gabs keinen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist,wie hast du den Lüfter ans Mainboard angeschlossen,der zweite Anschluss für die LED Beleuchtung ist doch wie gesagt eine Eigenkreation von Corsair und nicht der übliche 4 PIN Anschluss, lade mal ein Bild hoch
Mechanisch ist das Teil sicher in Ordnung...

Und wieso hast du nicht den Hub von Corsair verwendet?


----------



## Viking30k (12. August 2018)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*

Habe den Hub Leider noch nicht. Und per google habe ich gelesen das man die LEDs von dem Lüfter auch ans Mobo anschließen kann.

und zwar an dem weißen 4 Pin Sockel wo rgb dran steht

TweakTown.com Enlarged Image

raus gelesen das es gehen soll habe ich hier

Connecting RGB LED fans to Motherboard RGB Header? - Components

wobei ich nur einen Lüfter an dem Port hatte nicht wie im Tread angegeben 3 Stück^^

Testen kann man die Ohne den Hub wohl nicht oder?

Und kann man mit sowas auch das Board grillen?

so sieht der Stecker am Lüfter aus https://s1.shotroom.com/img/180812/JTjvW_o.jpg

hat auch 4 Ports wie am Mainboard

Habe jetzt mal so einen hub bestellt  berichte dann ob der lüfter überlebt hat


----------



## KarstenStahl- (30. April 2019)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Habe den Hub Leider noch nicht. Und per google habe ich gelesen das man die LEDs von dem Lüfter auch ans Mobo anschließen kann.
> 
> und zwar an dem weißen 4 Pin Sockel wo rgb dran steht
> 
> ...



Sry das ich so lang nach dem Themenaustausch fas Thema noch mal aufgreife aber ich hab genau das gleiche Problem u d da würs mich natürlich interessieren ob der Lüfter danach noch ging?


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Rgb lüfter direkt ans mainboard anschließen?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Dabei kann nix kaputt gehen.



Oh mein Gott, sowas empfiehlst du den Leuten? Wer bezahlt den Schaden? Du ?



Viking30k schrieb:


> Und kann man mit sowas auch das Board grillen?



Das Board direkt nicht, aber den RGB Anschluss. Beim RGB Anschluss gibts 3 pin und 4pin und da wird nicht der normale Lüfteranschlsus dran angeschlossen sondern nur ein RGB Stecker. Und der mus sauch korrekt aneschlossen werden sonst ist direkt das ganze RGB im eimer.


----------



## x_VansLover (26. Juli 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage, ich habe ein neues Gehäuse und da sind 3 Lüfter mit RGB von Argus dabei und möchte das RGB benutzen, aber habe festgestellt, dass ich keinen RGB Header habe und wie betreibe ich die sonst, wenn ich mir was kaufen müsste sollte es auch nicht so viel kosten. Dankeschön, wenn man mir hilft.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2020)

Es gibt dazu Controller zu kaufen.

Je nach Preis können diese mittels USB und somit dann mit einer eigenen Software gesteuert werden. Günstige Controller haben hierzu nur eine manuelle Steuerung.

Zu beachten ist dann der Unterschied zwischen D-RGB und RGB.

D-RGB: 5v und 3-Pin, sind adressierbar und so kann jede LED einzeln angesteuert werden.
RGB: 12v und 4-Pin und hier können alle LEDs nur zugleich angesteuert werden.


----------



## x_VansLover (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo ich habe einen Controller mitgeliefert bekommen, und das Problem ist dass ein Anschluss den ich zur Stromversorgung brauche ist mit Molex mit Löchern und ich habe keinen Molex mit Stäben damit ich das verbinden kann. Was kann ich dann machen?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2020)

Normalerweise sollten ein Molex Stecker vom Netzteil passen und selbst wenn nicht gibt es jede Art von Adapter zu kaufen. Such einfach mal nach "Molex Adapter" da solltest du im Netz das richtige dazu finden können.


----------



## LightLoop (26. Juli 2020)

sata molex adapter - Google Search

e: Icarus war schneller


----------

